# Worried about cat while I go to college.



## brimingus (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm leaving for college this Tuesday and I'm really worried about my Fluffy. He's really really important to me and the same with him. He spends almost all of his time with me when he can. He's on the old side. He's about 13 years old and he already has some behavioral issues. When he's stressed or something is changing, he chews on one of his nipples until it bleeds and scabs over. So, I'm thinking this is really going to get worse when I leave.

Is there anything I can do to ease his mind while I'm gone? To somehow make sure he knows I'm coming back and that I haven't abandoned him?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Hmmm.....that's a hard one. Leave behind some Tshirts that have your scent on it for her to lie on. Sounds crazy, but tell her you have to go away for a while but will be back to see her in ----- weeks. You could make a tape of your voice and have someone play it for her if she's seeming particularly sad. If she starts to mutilate her nipple, if you have a tube top, leave that for someone to put on her. Better yet if it has your scent on it. Hope this helps, I dunno this is a tough one.


----------



## brimingus (Sep 12, 2009)

That sounds good. I know I'm leaving my regular bedding behind, just like I usually leave it. And I'm going to leave my favorite blanket behind for him that definitely smells like me. I didn't think about the t-shirt thing so I'll definitely do that.

He'll have my mom here with him but I just don't think it will be the same with him. He's laying on me right now while I'm on my laptop.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi -- First, 13 is not old. But it IS time to start doing annual labwork if you haven't already. I recommend getting a CBC, blood chemistry with T4, and urinalysis done ASAP. Then you can be sure Fluffy doesn't have any underlying medical issues and if he does you can catch them early. This really should be done annually from 12 on, going to every 6 mos by age 14-15.

Second, I recommend moving to an apartment as quickly as you can. I had to live on campus my freshman year, but moved to an apt. the summer before soph year so my Lenny could come be with me. She was o.k. at home w/ my parents, but they didn't love her as I did and she needed me. We went through HS together, than all of college after freshman year, and on to grad school together. I wouldn't have missed that time w/ her for anything. So start planning to get an apt. now. It really isn't hard to find a place that will allow pets if you are proactive, start early, and approach landlords in a way that will make them want to rent to you.

Finally, try to visit home as often as possible. How far away is your parents' home from college? The t-shirt is a good idea but won't last very long. Real visits are better, of course!


----------



## brimingus (Sep 12, 2009)

Fluffy is old for us. :/ Our other cat died when he was about ten so we've never had a cat that's this old. So thanks for telling me about the yearly workups. That's very helpful.

I'm going to try and get an apartment but getting an apartment in the suburbs of Chicago can be pretty expensive. I'll be visiting as frequently as I can. Probably my first visit will be in the end of September or the beginning of October. :S


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Barring unforeseen disaster, indoor cats easily make to 18-20 these days. So definitely get her started on annual labwork and do what you can to get her back with you as soon as you can. You won't regret it! My Lenny practically raised me--she simply HAD to be with me!

Look for a roommate who also likes cats (but doesn't have one--no point in putting Fluffy through an intro for a temporary roomie). That will save you $$. Trust me--there ARE apts out there for you. You just have to put in the legwork-you'll find a place!


----------

